# Heard of this online camera store?



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

My business partner showed me a Nikon D200 for sale (body) for $599 !:yikes: :yikes:

http://www.expresscameras.com/welcome.asphttp://www.expresscamera.com


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Brian said:


> My business partner showed me a Nikon D200 for sale (body) for $599 !:yikes: :yikes:
> 
> http://www.expresscameras.com/welcome.asphttp://www.expresscamera.com


It's a scam, I bought mine here http://www.digitalfotoclub.com/sc/product-features.asp?id=964602127
it arrived within a week and could not be happier with the camera.


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

Sounds like SCAMERA!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

If it seems to good to be true...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Maximus57 said:


> Sounds like SCAMERA!


I was pretty skeptical...anyone got any proof before she goes out and pisses her money away?


----------



## G. P. Burdell (Jan 23, 2006)

Brian said:


> I was pretty skeptical...anyone got any proof before she goes out and pisses her money away?


Tell her to do a Google search on "expresscameras.com feedback." The results will speak for themselves.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Be very careful when purchasing Nikon cameras online. You need to ensure that the camera has a US warranty. Nikon USA WILL NOT perform warranty service on gray (non USA) market cameras. Nikon D200s offered for $599 usually are gray market and do not include any of the "basic" items e.g. battery, battery charger, etc. Prices for the US D200 have dropped $200-300 so check the relaible camera dealers for their current pricing.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> If it seems to good to be true...


+1!!!!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

She'd already ordered..they canceled their order stating they were out of stock. She's gonna notify the bank to keep an eye on the transaction and let them know this may be a "Scamera"


----------

